# Euskera: eta/ta



## locaporfutbol

Hola, acabo de aprender los números en euskera y vi que para unir números de usa "ta", diminutivo de "eta". Mi pregunta es la siguiente - se usa "ta" también en otras ocasiones? (ahora mismo se me ocurre el ejemplo de "euskadi ta askatasuna") Cuándo? Y porqué?
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## alanking

Primero, no quieres decir "diminutivo", sino "forma abreviada" o "contracción" o algo por el estilo. Un diminutivo es como cuando se dice "librito" o "libreta" que son diminutivos de "libro"...

En euskera a veces se dice "eta", a veces "ta", a veces también "da"... De hecho, la forma "ta" es extremadamente común, y en algunos dialectos se oye más que "eta". Pero se trata de la misma palabra, y en el euskera escrito hoy día por lo general se escribe "eta" aún cuando se puede pronunciar de otra manera.

Esto se parece a lo que pasa en inglés donde normalmente siempre se escribe "and" aunque realmente a veces se pronuncia [n], por ejemplo.

Sin embargo la convención que se sigue con los numerales es de escribir "berrogeita" por "berrogei + eta".

No hay reglas exactas sobre cuando se pronuncia [eta] o [ta]. Como digo, muchos hablantes usan [ta] más.


----------



## locaporfutbol

Bueno, diminutivo lo llamaban en mi manual, que es de internet, así que no es demasiado fiable.
Me fijé en esta palabra porque el diccionario sólo ponían "eta"...
Entonces en euskera escrito normalmente no se usa "ta"? Es sólo en la pronunciación? Y me podrías decir en qué dialectos se usa más "ta"?


----------



## alanking

locaporfutbol said:


> Bueno, diminutivo lo llamaban en mi manual, que es de internet, así que no es demasiado fiable.


 
Es totalmente incorrecto llamarlo diminutivo.



locaporfutbol said:


> Entonces en euskera escrito normalmente no se usa "ta"?


 
Excepto en un par de casos, especialmente los números como hemos comentado. También se encuentra "ta" en textos más antiguos (sobre todo antes de 1970 o así), en textos deliberadamente dialectales o coloquiales, y en formas muy casuales de escribir como cuando se chatea, por ejemplo, o en clave humoristico, etc. etc. Pero la forma actual escrita y FORMAL es "eta".



locaporfutbol said:


> Y me podrías decir en qué dialectos se usa más "ta"?


 
No está muy documentado (que yo sepa) y no hay reglas fijas, pero creo que "ta" predomina en el habla en los dos dialectos occidentales, vizcaíno y guipuzcano, en especial.


----------



## locaporfutbol

Ya lo tengo claro, gracias!


----------



## Mitsuko93

Escrito usamos eta, y en la lengua oral siempre tendemos a abreviarlo con ta o da.


----------



## Agró

Hola.
Añado un par de casos de contracción aún más extremos, por si queréis comentar algo:

_Agur t'erdi_ (de la canción _Agur Jaunak_)
y
_Lau t'erdi_ ("Cuatro y medio": modalidad de pelota)

donde t' sería la contracció de ta (a su vez contracción de eta).


----------

